# 2002 widescreen navigation RETROFITTED!



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Like being constantly given directions to Mike's house?:dunno: *


Isn't it a built-in function ?

Al, I can't see the 'Mike' button on that NAV


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> If that happens, I'll be needing a good lawyer.  *


I'm ready, was in court all morning.:thumb:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> Isn't it a built-in function ?
> 
> Al, I can't see the 'Mike' button on that NAV  *


It's the button that looks like this


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> It's the button that looks like this
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao: :lmao:

How do you get those smilies, I have gone to that site but have been denied.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> It's the button that looks like this
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> How do you get those smilies, I have gone to that site but have been denied. *


Try this link smilies page comps of Nate

I think you need to jump right to the smilies:dunno: Some of the board topics might keep you amused for a while though:eeps:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Try this link smilies page comps of Nate
> 
> I think you need to jump right to the smilies:dunno: Some of the board topics might keep you amused for a while though:eeps: *


Thanks, this is what I need to do more of to Clem









Just kidding Clem, I love my name.:thumb:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *Just kidding Clem, I love my name.:thumb: *


And we love your title


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Thanks, this is what I need to do more of to Clem
> 
> ...


I think you're right to keep quiet for a while, unless you want to go back to the "boy toy club".:yikes:


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Al - 

That is too cool! Where in the world did you find someone to buy your old Nav? Hmmm... now you really got me going. Know someone else who wants an old Nav? 

BTW, got your mail. Thanks! It'll be returned promply.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *Al nice job:thumb: I'm surprised that you kept in a secret
> 
> Is there really a $1000 market for the old one or have the Z fumes really gotten to you:dunno: *


He didn't keep it that much of a secret...I have known about it since he ordered the parts but I have been real nice about not harrassing him on the board about it. I have however been giving him grief through e-mails :thumb:

If you come to my neighborhood you won't need a lawyer, you will need an ER...unknown Asians can be shot on sight, it's in the township law...so unless you have a Hong Kong Lucky Pearl delivery sign on your car you had better stay away :lmao:

And Phil...this is all I have to say about your nav screen symbol for me...








:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> And we love your title  *


It's great, very creative on the part of our administrator.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> He didn't keep it that much of a secret...I have known about it since he ordered the parts but I have been real nice about not harrassing him on the board about it. I have however been giving him grief through e-mails :thumb:
> 
> If you come to my neighborhood you won't need a lawyer, you will need an ER...unknown Asians can be shot on sight, it's in the township law...so unless you have a Hong Kong Lucky Pearl delivery sign on your car you had better stay away :lmao:
> ...


Not feeling the love Mike  At least I didn't use the other options there

I knew from his how to remove trim thread something was up but wasn't sure what it was


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> He didn't keep it that much of a secret...I have known about it since he ordered the parts but I have been real nice about not harrassing him on the board about it. I have however been giving him grief through e-mails :thumb:
> 
> If you come to my neighborhood you won't need a lawyer, you will need an ER...unknown Asians can be shot on sight, it's in the township law...so unless you have a Hong Kong Lucky Pearl delivery sign on your car you had better stay away :lmao:
> ...


I sense some hostility here......:dunno:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

jw said:


> *That is too cool! Where in the world did you find someone to buy your old Nav? *


1 word for you... EBAY.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> It's great, very creative on the part of our administrator. *


 *SYCOPHANT *

But I guess thats one of the things that makes you a great lawyer:thumb:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *I knew from his how to remove trim thread something was up but wasn't sure what it was *


You didn't buy that I was going to clean behind my trim?


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> I sense some hostility here......:dunno: *


No hostility...just love, love, love for the Amish wagon driver and the Attorney at luau (I must say that is pretty clever!!) :thumb:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> I sense some hostility here......:dunno: *


I think he's upset but I wouldn't know why:dunno:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> He didn't keep it that much of a secret...I have known about it since he ordered the parts but I have been real nice about not harrassing him on the board about it. I have however been giving him grief through e-mails :thumb: *


I figured why waste bandwidth on the Fest when I can fill up Mike's mailbox with my miserable rants about late deliveries, and chasing UPS trucks.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> His water is horse manure tainted  *


Hmm Zaino or horse manure, Zaino or horse manure, a Hobson's choice.:yikes:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Hmm Zaino or horse manure, Zaino or horse manure, a Hobson's choice.:yikes: *


I'll bet Zaino tastes and smells better


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> I'll bet Zaino tastes and smells better  *


I know who we can ask.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> I know who we can ask. *


That's true...I'll bet he uses it like hot sauce :yikes:

Speaking of...time for me to get some dinner.

Later Richard...

BTW...is the case over? Did you win? Or will this one drag out for a while?


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> That's true...I'll bet he uses it like hot sauce :yikes:
> 
> Speaking of...time for me to get some dinner.
> ...


Eeek, the mini trial is over, just waiting for the Judge, in this one we were asking for money, company going after ex-employee.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

So when is the Automatic Headlight Control mod?


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Eeek, the mini trial is over, just waiting for the Judge, in this one we were asking for money, company going after ex-employee. *


I read the case when you posted it...do you really think the judge will award the company any money or just make both sides drop their claims?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

ObD said:


> *So when is the Automatic Headlight Control mod?  *


Ding ding ding... next on my list. Not that I'd ever use it. Just need it to be an 02 ya know.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> I read the case when you posted it...do you really think the judge will award the company any money or just make both sides drop their claims? *


Oh, different case. The one you saw is over- except for us trying to collect our costs.:thumb:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Ding ding ding... next on my list. Not that I'd ever use it. Just need it to be an 02 ya know.  *


You better read this


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:

I can live with that.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> I can live with that.  *


With all those new wonder drugs you can look forward to a long and productive life---as an uber-slacker.:thumb:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> You say that like you think Phil is normal. :tsk: *


Come on Al I wasn't even here to defend myself But Vexed is correct next to you I'm like Ward Cleaver. Did I just say I was a middle aged nerd:dunno:

Check that next to you I'm like ....... oh forget it you're right all of us from PA are messed up


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Did I just say I was a middle aged nerd:dunno:
> 
> Check that next to you I'm like ....... oh forget it you're right all of us from PA are messed up
> ...


Damn what does that make me
:dunno:

And don't say old.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Damn what does that make me
> :dunno:
> ...


Upper middle aged ex-PA resident living in paradise:dunno:

Be thankful, even with those chicken legs Al makes you look like Mr. Joe Normal:yikes:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Did I get anything out of it? Well, it looks nicer.
> *


Al, you are a NUT! Whoa! Just when I was starting to think you weren't THAT over the top!

Keepin' up with the Joneses! 

Congrats!

What happens when they put a CD player in the Nav unit next year? :dunno:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Upper middle aged ex-PA resident living in paradise:dunno:
> 
> Be thankful, even with those chicken legs Al makes you look like Mr. Joe Normal:yikes: *


  I should teach you guys how to say DOM in Chinese and Japanese.:thumb:

*Anyone* is normal compared to Al. That poor UPS driver.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: 2002 widescreen navigation RETROFITTED!*



Plaz 330i said:
 

> *Al, you are a NUT! Whoa! Just when I was starting to think you weren't THAT over the top!*


I have you to thank for aggravating my OCD to the point of breaking down and calling Pacific BMW to ship me the goods.  


> *What happens when they put a CD player in the Nav unit next year? :dunno: *


Unless they change the protocols, should be able to remove the 02 cassette housing, swap in the CD housing and keep the screen. :thumb:

I pulled out the nav and it looked like you could fit a 6 disk changer back there.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *Anyone is normal compared to Al. That poor UPS driver. *


His first words were "uh oh" when he saw me with the UPS slip. :eeps:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: 2002 widescreen navigation RETROFITTED!*



alee said:


> *
> I have you to thank for aggravating my OCD to the point of breaking down and calling Pacific BMW to ship me the goods. *


Hey, you asked for a pic... I just happened to have a movie available. :dunno:



> *Unless they change the protocols, should be able to remove the 02 cassette housing, swap in the CD housing and keep the screen. :thumb:
> 
> I pulled out the nav and it looked like you could fit a 6 disk changer back there.  *


Sweet!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: 2002 widescreen navigation RETROFITTED!*



alee said:


> *I pulled out the nav and it looked like you could fit a 6 disk changer back there.  *


You figure out how to do that and I'll buy your old unit

Nav is/was not on top of my list of priorities. First I definatly want a CD in dash and second I never had Nav so don't miss it. But if CD was available with NAV I might have bit just to have another gadget:thumb:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> His first words were "uh oh" when he saw me with the UPS slip. :eeps: *


That's only because they are not allowed to swear.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: 2002 widescreen navigation RETROFITTED!*



PM 325xiT said:


> *Nav is/was not on top of my list of priorities. First I definatly want a CD in dash and second I never had Nav so don't miss it. But if CD was available with NAV I might have bit just to have another gadget:thumb: *


I haven't had in-dash CD in my last 4 cars, so I didn't know what I was missing.  You can already do minidisc behind the nav screen, so I'm sure CD is coming really soon.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> His first words were "uh oh" when he saw me with the UPS slip. :eeps: *


He was probably wishing he had this truck for the day so he could out run you


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> He was probably wishing he had this truck for the day so he could out run you
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, want to see current weather, this is the view from my *other* window.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> LOL, want to see current weather, this is the view from my other window.
> *


Oh I was justing sitting here thinking boy I could really go for Vexed sharing some more scenic shots (why not just rub manure in my face) And to boot you point out to Al that you have multiple windows


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> LOL, want to see current weather, this is the view from my other window.
> 
> ...


Wow you suck.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Oh I was justing sitting here thinking boy I could really go for Vexed sharing some more scenic shots (why not just rub manure in my face) And to boot you point out to Al that you have multiple windows *


Do you like this one better


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Wow you suck.  *


No Al, he really *SUCKS *   

And I don't like the second one any better


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> No Al, he really SUCKS
> 
> And I don't like the second one any better *


Alex 325i is banned from posting pics of his M3, and vexed is banned from posting Hawaii pics.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Alex 325i is banned from posting pics of his M3, and vexed is banned from posting Hawaii pics.  *


Agreed:thumb: But take it easy on Alex for now, I'm trying to broker a let us drive it so we can support you in comparison w/ E36s deal

Road trip to Fla may be in the works:dunno: Could be a good test for the *New NAV*:thumb:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Alex 325i is banned from posting pics of his M3, and vexed is banned from posting Hawaii pics.  *


Hey that is in his signature, does that mean you don't want to see the others I just took:dunno:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *Hey that is in his signature, does that mean you don't want to see the others I just took:dunno: *


I have signatures turned off. I can't stand the pain.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Hey that is in his signature, does that mean you don't want to see the others I just took:dunno: *


Not feeling the love counselor

Go ahead rub it in............but do you think maybe you could show some _locals_ to brighten up the pics You know like the ones that greet the tourists with leis:thumb:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Not feeling the love counselor
> 
> Go ahead rub it in............but do you think maybe you could show some locals to brighten up the pics You know like the ones that greet the tourists with leis:thumb: *


You mean hula girls:thumb: Well I can try some day but they are not usually walking around the office.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *You mean hula girls:thumb: Well I can try some day but they are not usually walking around the office. *


Wow your job really is no fun.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> You mean hula girls:thumb: Well I can try some day but they are not usually walking around the office. *


What too cheap to have one on staff to entertain your clients:lmao:

That would be cool but maybe just some nice candid shots :thumb:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> What too cheap to have one on staff to entertain your clients:lmao:
> 
> That would be cool but maybe just some nice candid shots :thumb: *


We deliberately keep the office ugly to avoid temptation. 
Until then you have to settle for this.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Oh thanks so much for sharing that picture............. 

But I can sense that you are trying to share the love


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Wow your job really is no fun.  *


I've been telling you guys that all along.


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

Keep in my though that if you upgrade and get the in-dash CD instead of the in-dash tape, IIRC it will not work (the CD that is). The radio in the 01's doesn't recognize it so you will need to get the tape version. You can though replace the radio, but that is a major PITA because the wiring harness changed and the connector to the radio is different.

You can check at the BMW Navigation Yahoo group for more information.

http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/bmwnav/


----------



## crazymonkey (Jan 8, 2004)

*Navigation*

undefined


alee said:


> Talk about a difficult installation!
> 
> Still getting everything organized here, but thought I'd throw these 2 pictures up
> 
> ...


Hi,

Your install looks fanatstic. I own a 330ci with the harmon kardon premium sound, but no navigation. Where can I get the nav system you put in and where do I get info to install it.

Thanks,
Crazy

P.S. I'm not really crazy this is simply a form of martial arts I practice.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

crazymonkey said:


> Your install looks fanatstic. I own a 330ci with the harmon kardon premium sound, but no navigation. Where can I get the nav system you put in and where do I get info to install it.


Buy the parts at any BMW dealer. Follow the detailed instructions here http://www.openbmw.org/nav/sys.

It is not an easy install if you don't already have the nav... and you will have to build an run a number of custom harnesses to make it work. I would guess it woud cost you about $3000 or so in parts, and take you 20 or so hours to do.


----------



## crazymonkey (Jan 8, 2004)

*Navigation*

Do you know the part numbers of the navigation system, and could I get a better deal buying them online?

Thanks for the quick reply,

Cracy


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

crazymonkey said:


> Do you know the part numbers of the navigation system, and could I get a better deal buying them online?[/B]


Read the link... all the part #s are listed there.  Pacific BMW and Circle BMW typically have the best prices. I would suggest faxing the parts list to them for a price quote since there are so many pieces involved.

If you want the widescreen, substitute 65 52 8 383 345 and 65 52 8 375 869 with 65 50 6 911 011 Housing and 65 50 6 911 009 Screen.


----------



## crazymonkey (Jan 8, 2004)

*Navigation*

Thanks,

In ten minutes you provided more information than I have found in ten hours searching the web.

Thanks again,
Crazy


----------



## BlackIce (Jan 8, 2004)

Nice Install! I have the same old setup as you and I am thing of a retrofit as you have. What is all the preparation you need to do? Do you have a step-by-step instruction to do this retrofit?

Thanks!



alee said:


> Talk about a difficult installation!
> 
> Still getting everything organized here, but thought I'd throw these 2 pictures up
> 
> ...


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

BlackIce said:


> Nice Install! I have the same old setup as you and I am thing of a retrofit as you have. What is all the preparation you need to do? Do you have a step-by-step instruction to do this retrofit?
> 
> Thanks!


I've done the same retrofit. It is basically all plug and play; take out the old screen and put the new one in. The hardest part of the entire process is connecting the new screen and new cassette housing together (need to take the cover off the housing and fish the ribbon wire to its connector). Once that is done though installing it takes just a matter of minutes.


----------



## free81 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Navigation fit in the 330CI*

Does any one know if the P/N 65-52-6-915-518 covering and the P/N 65-52-6-915-516 housing would look flush in a 2001 BMW 330Ci if i were to replace the current navigation unit (4:3) with this model (16:9) which I believe goes into the 5 and 7 series. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

free81 said:


> Does any one know if the P/N 65-52-6-915-518 covering and the P/N 65-52-6-915-516 housing would look flush in a 2001 BMW 330Ci if i were to replace the current navigation unit (4:3) with this model (16:9) which I believe goes into the 5 and 7 series. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I'm curious about that as well. I have a copy of a May 2003 ETK and, strangely, those part numbers come up as "not in master file".


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

free81 said:


> Does any one know if the P/N 65-52-6-915-518 covering and the P/N 65-52-6-915-516 housing would look flush in a 2001 BMW 330Ci if i were to replace the current navigation unit (4:3) with this model (16:9) which I believe goes into the 5 and 7 series. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Can't comment directly on those part numbers, but if they are for the 5 & 7 series it won't fit; its too big.


----------

